# TiVo Desktop 2.8 released (repost)



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TiVo released TiVo Desktop 2.8 (free). Aside from Windows 7 Compatibility, the changes include:



> The folders on the PC can now display when viewed from your TiVo DVR.
> 
> You can choose the discovery protocol TiVo Desktop & DVRs use to locate each other on your home network.


Changes to TiVo Desktop Plus (the pay version, but free upgrade):



> Transferring home movies recorded with a Flip camcorder to the DVR is now supported.
> 
> Transferring web videos in the MPEG-4 format to the TiVo HD or Series3 DVR is significantly faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Can't get it to uninstall 2.7 completely


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Can't get it to uninstall 2.7 completely


I believe there is a Tivo desktop cleanup tool which I guess will go beyond the normal uninstall. You can probably google it, but I think I found it via this forum. Maybe you should try this (if you haven't already)


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Can't get it to uninstall 2.7 completely


Are you runing Windows 7 Ulitimate 64 bit version?

It gave me the same issues on my Win7U 64 system.. but no issues on my 32bit system

TGC


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I had no problems with Home Premium 64 bit.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Are you runing Windows 7 Ulitimate 64 bit version?
> 
> It gave me the same issues on my Win7U 64 system.. but no issues on my 32bit system
> 
> TGC


Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.

I uninstalled it with Uninstall/Change and it still didn't completely uninstall. When I then tried to install 2.8 I still got the pop up saying 2.7 would be replaced by 2.8 and it eventually failed. Whatever is left behind is preventing 2.8 from installing.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jbernardis said:


> I believe there is a Tivo desktop cleanup tool which I guess will go beyond the normal uninstall. You can probably google it, but I think I found it via this forum. Maybe you should try this (if you haven't already)


thanks, I'll look around.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.
> 
> I uninstalled it with Uninstall/Change and it still didn't completely uninstall. When I then tried to install 2.8 I still got the pop up saying 2.7 would be replaced by 2.8 and it eventually failed. Whatever is left behind is preventing 2.8 from installing.


I had to install it into a new dir C:\tivo desktop to get it to work


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The cleaner utility is at www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

1) Yes, you may need to download and run the cleanup tool.
2) If you get an installation error #1317 (cannot create directory.....), you'll need to take ownership of c:\program data\tivo and then rerun the installer.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

One other improvement not noted on TiVo.com is that under the "Auto-transfer" section where TD+ transfers video to your TiVo is that now you can have more than 10 videos per folder/directory. Before the max setting was 10, now you can have 25, or unlimited. Very nice! As sometimes I will get RSS feeds that will on some days fill it up with over 25 videos & it's nice that it will transfer them all at once (One at a time) till all have been transfered and not wait for me to watch & delete one before it transfers the next video in the que.

Very nice.. and I love the fact it now supports folder structure! 

TGC

*P.S.* After I ran the TiVo Desktop Cleaner tool, TD 2.8 installed without issue. I didn't even have to re-enter the MAK or Serial # of my "+" upgrade. TD+ 2.8 is currently running without issue on my Windows 7 Ulitmate 64 bit system without issue.

*SUGGESTION:*

In TD you have the capability to set your "CACHE" folder & folder size. I had an old 512mb USB 2.0 flash drive. I set the folder to that flash drive, & I installed a 32gb Readyboost drive on the PC (Win 7 now supports up to 8 readyboost drives for up to 32gb each)

After doing the above... I noticed a HUGE speed improvement in transfering files in either direction to & from my TiVo's (I have one S3 and one HD)

Let me clarify the "Huge" speed improvement. Mainly applied to video that needed transcoding prior to sending to the TiVo had the largest noticeable speed improvement. ie a HD MKV (VC-1, AC3) file of "Observe & Report" transfered to my TiVo S3 in about 4.75 hours. After my suggestion, it transfered in just under 3.5 hours. Sending a HD TiVo file back to the TiVo hand only about 5% improvement in speed. Ie.... an episode of "Heroes" transfered back to my TiVo in about 45 min prior to my suggestion. After I implemented the abvoe suggestion the same episode transfered back to the same TiVo in just under 38 min.

TGC


----------



## Kenji (Jun 29, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> TiVo released TiVo Desktop 2.8 (free)


Thanks for the info.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I couldn't uninstall ver. 2.7 on my Win7 64 bit Home Prem PC. I had to use the unistaller referenced above (Thank You!). I also had to enter my MAK when installing ver. 2.8. Seems OK now.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Has TD come far enough along that its on par with PyTivo? Ive always found TD to be really slow to transfer and use a huge amount of memory. I bought it a long time ago and havent used it in forever because of this.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

KungFuCow said:


> Has TD come far enough along that its on par with PyTivo? Ive always found TD to be really slow to transfer and use a huge amount of memory. I bought it a long time ago and havent used it in forever because of this.


Up until 2.6, one of the TiVo server processes had a nasty memory leak. They fixed that in 2.7. I installed 2.8 about 6 hours ago. With the desktop and the servers running, it seems to be using less than 65 meg. It is a wonderful world when I can look at that and say "Not bad". -- Doug


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> The cleaner utility is at www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip


Thanks, that did it


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit.
> 
> I uninstalled it with Uninstall/Change and it still didn't completely uninstall. When I then tried to install 2.8 I still got the pop up saying 2.7 would be replaced by 2.8 and it eventually failed. Whatever is left behind is preventing 2.8 from installing.


Run the TiVo Desktop Cleanup tool. It will fix your problem and allow you to install 2.8.

I love 2.8. I think its their biggest improvement in ages.

Oh... and if you have a spare USB Flash drive around. Hook it up to your computer and set it up as a ReadyBoost drive. Dedicating the entire size of it. (Up to 32gb). It will deffinatly improve transfer speed. At least it has with me.

TGC


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

What is the procedure for getting .mkv files from the computer to the Tivo? I put an Mkv file into the My Tivo Recordings folder and it doesn't show up on now playing list on Tivo Desktop or on the Tivo's Now Playing on at the bottom of the now playing list.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

dcstager said:


> What is the procedure for getting .mkv files from the computer to the Tivo? I put an Mkv file into the My Tivo Recordings folder and it doesn't show up on now playing list on Tivo Desktop or on the Tivo's Now Playing on at the bottom of the now playing list.


First, do you own a license to TiVo Desktop Plus? Only the Plus version can play files other than MPG and .TiVo.

Second, your computer must have the codecs installed necessary to play MKV files in Windows Media Player. If you can't play it in Windows Media Player, then TiVo Desktop Plus can't send it to your TiVo.

As a reminder, TiVo can't support MKV files with DTS audio.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant get .tivo files to play on my computer with windows 7 64-bit. is there a fix for this?

thanks


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> ...As a reminder, TiVo can't support MKV files with DTS audio.


For clarification, Tivo, or Tivo Desktop? It's my understanding that Tivo Desktop transcodes on the fly when transferring to the Tivo. If the file plays on the computer, the codec is available for decode, why wouldn't it be available for transcode into ac3, or whatever is compatible?


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> First, do you own a license to TiVo Desktop Plus? Only the Plus version can play files other than MPG and .TiVo.
> 
> Second, your computer must have the codecs installed necessary to play MKV files in Windows Media Player. If you can't play it in Windows Media Player, then TiVo Desktop Plus can't send it to your TiVo.
> 
> As a reminder, TiVo can't support MKV files with DTS audio.


Yes I can play the MKV files in Windows Media Player. I have the free ffdshow codecs installed and they work. I do have a license for Tivo Desktop Plus. The files don't show on Tivo Desktop software running on the computer and they don't show up on the Tivo itself when you scroll down the Now Playing list to get to your files at the bottom. MPG files show up, but not the MKV files. They do not have DTS sound, just AC3 -- and I have the Windows Media Player codec for that installed and working too. There's just no indication the software sees the files in any respect.

Has anyone here successfully used MKV files with Tivo Desktop Plus?


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Run the TiVo Desktop Cleanup tool. It will fix your problem and allow you to install 2.8.
> 
> I love 2.8. I think its their biggest improvement in ages.
> 
> ...


can you give details on setting up this "readyboost" drive?

thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I cant get .tivo files to play on my computer with windows 7 64-bit. is there a fix for this?
> 
> thanks


Does your computer have TiVo desktop installed on it? And you've entered your Media Access Key?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

armstrr said:


> can you give details on setting up this "readyboost" drive?
> 
> thanks


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=set+up+readyboost&l=1


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm wondering if Tivo Desktop Plus is converting the compatible MP4 type files to MPG (MPEG2) or whether some native MP4 version is put on the Tivo Series 3 for playback? Does anyone know what Tivo Desktop Plus does with the newly supported formats?


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

armstrr said:


> can you give details on setting up this "readyboost" drive?
> 
> thanks


Get a USB flash drive and plug it into any one of your USB 2.0 ports. When the drive pops up in "My Computer", Simply right click on it and choose the "Readyboost" tab.

It will give you 3 options. Not to use, To dedicate the entire device to readboost, or allow you to use a portion of it.

It is best to dedicate the entire drive to readyboost functionality.

Size needed based on Microsoft AND Cnet recomendation is to have readboost drive size be at least 2x to 4x your installed RAM.

Thus if you have 2gb of RAM installed, You would want to use at least a 4gb flash drive to what would be best is an 8gb Flash drive. 4gb of Ram installed you would want at least an 8gb flash drive to no more than 16gb.

Windows Vista machines can only use 1 readyboost size with a maximum of 4gb for 32bit, and a maximum of 8gb for 64bit.

Windows 7, (32 bit or 64 bit) can use up to 8 readyboost drives, with each drive having a maximum of 32gb. Or a total amount of 256gb of readyboost space.

However... like I said.. the recomendation by Microsoft and CNET is to use at least 2x your installed RAM to no more than 4x. With 4x being the best. Anything over 4x will be waisted.

The other thing to note is this.... (On Windows 7). It is better to use one 8gb flash drive than to use two 4gb flash drives. Even though two 4gb flash drives are still better than one, or none. 

Hope that helps.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

dcstager said:


> I'm wondering if Tivo Desktop Plus is converting the compatible MP4 type files to MPG (MPEG2) or whether some native MP4 version is put on the Tivo Series 3 for playback? Does anyone know what Tivo Desktop Plus does with the newly supported formats?


The TiVo will support some forms of MP4/H.264. Depending on its "Level". Some needs to be converted some will just transfer over directly. I have never been able to figure out the specs of the files it does or doesn't transcode first. But it is obvious to me. AS I have several 1 hour MP4/H.264 shoes. Some of the 1 hr shows transfer in about 15 to 20 min. A couple of the others always takes about 45 to 50 min to transfer. The Files sizes are all about the same as well. (6gb)

Regarding MKV's.... MKV's are containers for your video and audio as well as subtitles. MKV's can use VC-1, H.264 or even MPG2 for their video codec. They can aslo have AC3, or DTS audio tracks.

I have some MKV's that can play on my TiVo and a few others that do not. I use pyTiVo to transfer my MKV's though. Works better & faster than TD. I use TD+ to handle my RSS feeds and auto transfers of them to my TiVo's. I also use TD+ to archive my favorite recorded shows from TiVo.

TGC


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

armstrr said:


> can you give details on setting up this "readyboost" drive?
> 
> thanks


Only use ReadyBoost if you have an old PC or not much memory. It's not going to speeds things up on a modern PC with plenty of memory.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

So-the nasty memory leak has been fixed?
I had 2.6 (fine-memory leak), upgraded to 2.7 (numerous problems), and downgraded back to 2.6
2.7 would strangely Concatenat identically named recordings instead of generating a unique filename if necessary. For example, say I recorded Fringe Earthling on both QAM & ATSC. They show up idenically named in the NPL & 2.6 would create a "Fringe Earthlings.tivo" & "Fringe Earthlings (1).tivo" file for both QAM & ATSC caps. You could differentiate which was OTA & which was cable by looking at the PID's.

Not so with 2.7-you would just get 1 big "Fringe Earthlings.tivo" file & identical PID's.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Only use ReadyBoost if you have an old PC or not much memory. It's not going to speeds things up on a modern PC with plenty of memory.


Thats not nessarily true. The amount Readyboost will speed up your system is a factor of how much memory you have installed and the speed of your hard drive. As well as what your actually doing on your computer.

Microsoft as well as Cnet recomend that you have 2x to 4x your installed memory. The larger your hard drive the more "X" you need. Exmaple... 2TB drive installed. Go for 4X, 500gb drive installed, you will be fine with 2x. Then again depending on what yoru doing on your system.

Also if your "Drive C:" is a SSD drive. You won't see any improvement whatsoever and microsoft as well as Cnet say don't use it.

Windows 7 can support 8 drives... 32gb each for a total of 256gb of Readyboost. These OLDER systems your talking about, most can't even handle having that many flash drives of that size!

Readyboost helps speed up RANDOM access to your hard drive. SEQUENTIAL file reads from your hard drive are not used by readyboost. As sequential reads from today's hard drives are faster than most sequential reads from drives that will be used for readyboost purposes. Random read access from USB flash drives are about 5x to 10x faster than todays Hard drives.

I have one of the new 2TB drives. RAndom access time is right at 10ms. I have a USB flash drive (16gb) that has a random access time of .5ms.

So like I said in the beggining. The need for a readyboost drive is dependant on 3 factors. One your installed RAM, two the speed/age of your current physical hard drive, and last but not least, what the comptuer is processing.

Here is a real life example. I have one system. With 12gb of ram. Quad core processor, 10,000 rpm Raptor drive, Win 7 64 bit. I installed a 16gb readyboost drive on it. Then ran a program to transcode a TiVo file into H.264. Took 28 min. Without readyboost drive. It took 48 min.

On another system I have. Duo Core system, 2gb of ram, Win 7 32 bit. 500gb drive. 8gb readyboost drive. Processed the SAME TiVo file to H.264. with readyboost at 8gb. It took it 2.5 hours. Keep in mind it's a slower system. WITHOUT the readyboost. The transcoding took ALMOST 5 hours to process!

So even on the newer faster system it still made a difference. You are correct though. The older the system you have, the bigger the difference it will make. Mainly because the older system will have slower memory and a slower hard drive.

But hey... look at it this way... at least here in DALLAS, TEXAS. You can get a 8gb flash drive for $15, 16gb flash drive for $25.

Thats less than the cost of going out to a movie, or even going to Micky D's with your significant other!

If this were an "Upgrade" that cost everyone a hundred bucks I would don't bother. But for less then the cost of dinner, or a few packs of cancer sticks.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

qz3fwd said:


> So-the nasty memory leak has been fixed?
> I had 2.6 (fine-memory leak), upgraded to 2.7 (numerous problems), and downgraded back to 2.6
> 2.7 would strangely Concatenat identically named recordings instead of generating a unique filename if necessary. For example, say I recorded Fringe Earthling on both QAM & ATSC. They show up idenically named in the NPL & 2.6 would create a "Fringe Earthlings.tivo" & "Fringe Earthlings (1).tivo" file for both QAM & ATSC caps. You could differentiate which was OTA & which was cable by looking at the PID's.
> 
> Not so with 2.7-you would just get 1 big "Fringe Earthlings.tivo" file & identical PID's.


Was that coming off the SAME TiVo? The reason I asked that is, for a while I recorded a show on both my TiVo's at the same time and had TD+ auto transfer from both TiVo's to the PC. It always created two different files. You couldn't tell which file came from which TiVo though.

So was just wondering if you did that with the same TiVo or two different ones?

TGC


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Thats not nessarily true. The amount Readyboost will speed up your system is a factor of how much memory you have installed and the speed of your hard drive. As well as what your actually doing on your computer.
> 
> Microsoft as well as Cnet recomend that you have 2x to 4x your installed memory. The larger your hard drive the more "X" you need. Exmaple... 2TB drive installed. Go for 4X, 500gb drive installed, you will be fine with 2x. Then again depending on what yoru doing on your system.
> 
> ...


I was going by some of the reviews and tests showing little difference in speed. I personally only tried it in Vista, but didn't see any difference when I tested it on a dual core machine.

So do you have any recomendations for a USB drive then to try it?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Microsoft/Intel improved the ReadyBoost implementation in Windows 7.

That said, I see very little difference with ReadyBoost on my quad-core system. I suspect the improvement will vary widely depending on the system configuration.


----------



## JDNick (Nov 26, 2007)

I have what may be a stupid question... 

My DVR Extender was failing so I transferred some programs I wanted to keep to my PC using TiVo Desktop, then unmarried the extender and upgraded the internal drive. Now I want to move these files back to my TiVo unit, but TiVo Desktop does not have this feature. Will TiVo Desktop Plus allow me to transfer these files back to my TiVo? The only reason I ask is that the supported formats dont specifically mention the .tivo format.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

JDNick said:


> Now I want to move these files back to my TiVo unit, but TiVo Desktop does not have this feature.


The free version of Tivo Desktop does allow you to transfer recordings back to your Tivo. It's just confusing how that feature is implemented. The free version does NOT allow you to configure video shares, but it does automatically publish the "My Tivo Recordings" folder.

For more info, see the "Watching videos from your PC on your TiVo DVR with TiVo Desktop software" section here:
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/downloadmoviesandtv/howto_download_videos_using_PC.html

If you want more flexibility at the expense of some ease of use, you may want to look into pyTivo, which is an alternative to Tivo Desktop:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo


----------



## JDNick (Nov 26, 2007)

spocko said:


> The free version of Tivo Desktop does allow you to transfer recordings back to your Tivo. It's just confusing how that feature is implemented. The free version does NOT allow you to configure video shares, but it does automatically publish the "My Tivo Recordings" folder.


That's awesome, thank you. You just saved me $25!


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I was going by some of the reviews and tests showing little difference in speed. I personally only tried it in Vista, but didn't see any difference when I tested it on a dual core machine.
> 
> So do you have any recomendations for a USB drive then to try it?


Honestly not really. When I went online to BestBuy.com, Frys.com, Microcenter.com and a few others. I tried to find what they had in stock and decent prices. 16gb drives in Dallas run from the cheap for $25 up to $129. One thing I have found at least at the retailers web sites is very little imformation about the units "SPEED" most talk about the size, or durability in packaging. One I think was even waterproof & crushproof!

I would recomend checking out units made by major brands, as they have the specs for their units on their own web sites. No name brands are very difficult in finding any info on.

The faster the USB flash drive is the better. BTW you can also use SD, SDHC, CompactFlash drives as well for Readyboost. Just don't try to use them with a USB dongle type "Card" reader. Use one that's built into your system. If you use a "card" use class 6 or better.

So check out Patriot, Kingston, Sandisk. Although Sandisk seems to always be the most expensive for some reason. The 16gb units I bought were all Kingston and were $25. All of my 8gb units are Patriot. They were $15 at Fry's. I bought a 16gb micro USB drive for $35, it was a patriot. By Micro I mean the thing is only as big as the USB plug itself! very very small, bout the size of a quarter. I use it on my HP mini 1000 netbook.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Microsoft/Intel improved the ReadyBoost implementation in Windows 7.
> 
> That said, see very little difference with ReadyBoost on my quad-core system. I suspect the improvement will vary widely depending on the system configuration.


Exactly... and also depends on what your doing with your system as well. Readyboost helps in two areas. With speeding up bootup under Windows 7. (Providing you shut down via Hibernate, or under normal shut down procedures). And with speeding up random access reads from your hard drive.

Sequential reads will NOT be helped by a readyboost drive. At least not yet.

Microsoft says that if you have a recognized SSD installed as your boot drive that windows is installed on, it won't even let you use / setup Readyboost. Although my HP mini 1000 netbook is using a 64gb SSD drive with windows 7 and it will still let me use a readyboost drive if I want too. (I don't though)

TGC


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> The faster the USB flash drive is the better. BTW you can also use SD, SDHC, CompactFlash drives as well for Readyboost. Just don't try to use them with a USB dongle type "Card" reader. Use one that's built into your system. If you use a "card" use class 6 or better.
> TGC


Maybe a stupid question, but how about an external SSD? I replaced the 8gb in my netbook with a 32gb and I'm not using the 8gb for anything else.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but how about an external SSD? I replaced the 8gb in my netbook with a 32gb and I'm not using the 8gb for anything else.


See the post immediately preceding your post here. According to TGC


> Microsoft says that if you have a recognized SSD installed as your boot drive that windows is installed on, it won't even let you use / setup Readyboost.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but how about an external SSD? I replaced the 8gb in my netbook with a 32gb and I'm not using the 8gb for anything else.


Depends on how you connect it to the computer, and how the comptuer recognizes it. I say that for the following reason.

On another computer that has the older "PCMCIA" card slot in it, besides the ExpressCard 32/54 bus. If I use a CompactFlash adapter card that plugs into the PCMCIA port then I CAN"T use that compact Flash card as a Readyboost drive. Yet if I plug it into a USB compactFlash adapter dongle. It will. However, on the same note. If I use a Lexar 16gb ExpressCard 32 and slide that into the system it will let me use it as a readyboost. If I use an ExpressCard 32 CompactFlash adapter, it won't.

Here is one thing I tested, There are new eSATA flash drives coming out that plug into eSATA ports. Fry's had a 16gb model. You can't use any drive plugged into a eSATA port. It recognizes it as a real drive and therefore can't be used as a Readyboost drive.

The only thing I would tell you is test it out and see. If one type of interface doesn't work, try another.

SSD's are starting to get larger and cheaper. My Bedroom TiVo HD unit. The one with the 160gb drive and using the TiVo 500gb eSata drive. I was thinking about replacing the internal drive with a 256gb SSD SATA drive. The amount of time I record on my Bedroom TiVo is large enough to need more than 160gb, but not so much that a 256gb wouldn't handle my needs. Besides that now with TD+ 2.8 auto transferes from the TiVo are even better! 

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> See the post immediately preceding your post here. According to TGC


I think he was probably refering to useing the unused 8gb SSD drive on another system. Probably his desktop. I don't know of anyone that would get or use a "NETBOOK" as their single only computer.

TGC


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> I think he was probably refering to useing the unused 8gb SSD drive on another system. Probably his desktop. I don't know of anyone that would get or use a "NETBOOK" as their single only computer.
> 
> TGC


Well, Duh! I guess I had a senior moment.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Some of the new netbooks have dual core processors. I could see using some of those as a primary if it had a backlit keyboard too. Without a backlit keyboard I can't use it in the dark.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> I think he was probably refering to useing the unused 8gb SSD drive on another system. Probably his desktop. I don't know of anyone that would get or use a "NETBOOK" as their single only computer.
> 
> TGC


Yea, it's the 8gb that I replaced in my Netbook. I put it in an external case and connected to a USB port on my Desktop. I was able to dedicate the entire thing to Readyboost. Haven't run any real tests yet, but boot and shutdown are faster.


----------

